# Imer Mixer



## billybrick (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting an imer 120 vertical shaft mixer. Anybody have any expirience/reviews??? Thanks


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

I have heard they were great. I've never used one, but a lot of precasters use them. I was told the Imer vertical shaft/pan mixer would significantly outlast a horizontal shaft mixer.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

I've got two of their concrete mixers and the tilting head saw......their stuff is way ahead of most of the other guys IMO.....it looks like it might be a PIA to clean, but their stuff is well thought out. I had never seen Imer in action before I pulled the trigger, and I still haven't seen the vertical shaft mixer, but I give them two enthusiastic thumbs up........


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*mixer*

I also have heard great things about them. Do not own one though. They are made in the U.K. are they not ? Possibly our U.K. buddy,Stuart45 can shed some kight on them.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

X2 on Imer quality. I had a 3 bag Stone for awhile than got one of Imers electric mixers because of a winter FP. I was thinking as long as it lasts for the job I'll be happy...it lasted over 5 years. I bought another and thats all I use now. Mortar and concrete..pretty handy.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

How do you get a bag of mortar into the thing? You cut open the top and pour it in?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

JBM said:


> How do you get a bag of mortar into the thing? You cut open the top and pour it in?


I never have, but if a whole bag is needed, we would slice the bag in half on one side, then dump in the two halves. Or just shovel out of the bag...most of the time, I don't need huge amounts of mortar per batch. 9 or 12 for building..12 -18 for backfilling.

I'm glad I have it now...comes in handy for precast concrete pieces I'm getting into or the small batches of concrete for WFO building, slabs and footers.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes you are a crafty one !


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*mixers*

This is the puppy that came to my mind when you said IMER.




http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Co...Mortar-Mixers/IMER-Mortarman-360-Mortar-Mixer


----------



## billybrick (Aug 13, 2012)

I decided to get the mortarman 120 plus. Should have it sometime this week will let y'all know how it is.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

fjn said:


> I also have heard great things about them. Do not own one though. They are made in the U.K. are they not ? Possibly our U.K. buddy,Stuart45 can shed some kight on them.


Sorry fjn, I can't help you here.
Don't know anyone who uses that make. Most builders here use these for small jobs.
http://www.screwfix.com/p/belle-mini-mix-concrete-mixer-240v/13174


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

I have one it is at least 6 years old. We mix a lot of grout and premix mortar in mine. I just had a electrical issue recently still have to service it but it was also underwater last year when it flooded.


----------

